# Yahoo mail spam



## Greg (Oct 15, 2006)

Is anyone else, that is using Yahoo for email, having an annoying spam problem coming mainly from Japan? I am extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemly careful about who I give my personal info to on the net (Did I mention that I'm very careful about who gets my info?). 

But as of the last 6-8 weeks I've been getting a ridiculous amount of spam. As I type this I have exactly 196 blocked addresses with _at least_ 95% of them having email addresses from Japan. Each time I block them it seems that I just get more and more spam (which I cannot even read anyway as they're not written in English).

What's up with that?

Anyone else having a similar problem? What would you recommed? Thanks.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 15, 2006)

Be careful where you visit.

About a month ago I was in the habit of keeping a Puritanboard session up at work. During slow periods or breaks, I would occasionally surf or post.

One day I checked out a link to a news item that someone had posted. Several other windows popped up as the site loaded. The material was questionable. Beginning the next day I started receiving "Anti-spam Digest" emails from the administrator several times a day. These emails notified me that any where from 1-3 spam messages had been sent to my work address and that I had the option to release them or just let them sit in quarantine for like 5 days after which the system would automatically delete them. So I delete the notification email and just let the system do its thing.

I continued keeping the Puritanboard up, but every time I saw one of those links to an exterior site, I reminded myself "Don't take links."

About 2 weeks ago I came into work. I went to sign on, and got the message "Your account has been disabled. Please see your administrator." I about froze. I started packing a box just in case.

My account was restored, but it took 2 1/2 days to get it done. It turned out to be a freak error in the system that had nothing to do with my surfing nonbusiness sites nor getting spam messages. It happened to a whole boatload of other people. But still, I've decided - no more nonbusiness sites from my work computer. That was enough for me.

Lesson learned: Be careful where you visit.


----------

